

Web 2.0: Making Friends / Web 3.0: Making Money - bdfh42
http://whydoeseverythingsuck.com/2008/09/web-20-making-friends-web-30-making.html

======
dejb
For me the term 'Web 2.0' is more closely related to collective intelligence
and social media/apps than AJAX or other UI inovations. But hey it's just a
term.

By the time 'Web 3.0' could actually apply we'll probably have another term to
use for the change.

~~~
hank777
That is one axis. But would you say that, for example, gmail is a web 1.0 app
since it is not at all about social media or collective intelligence?

~~~
mileszs
I would say it is a web-based email client. Is everything either "Web 1.0" or
"Web 2.0"? That seems silly.

~~~
hank777
Well, perhaps, but really it is one of the apps that, when it came out, helped
define the term. So one would have to call it retrospectively silly. In my
mind any terms can be silly depending on how you look at things. But it seems
to me no more silly to call digg web 2.0 than gmail. I will agree that most of
the apps that have been called web 2.0 have been social, but most of the apps
of any kind have been social, which is, as I see it, part of the problem.
social != $$$$.

~~~
unalone
I'm going to say something unpopular and lose friends:

Who the hell CARES about the term?

Gmail is a good application. Digg was a good idea but it didn't scale. You can
argue about Web 2.0 all you want, nobody cares. And you can go out and make
money right now, and that's a fact regardless of whether you're 2.0 or 3.0 or
whatever in between.

I never got the reason behind the "2.0" buzz. I never will. It's such a
pathetic waste of time.

------
Angostura
Summary:

Web 3.0 is mashups, in an environment where more Web components have well
defined interfaces and are, therefore, mashable.

------
knarf
Wow! Some guy finally invented Web 3.0..

------
pxlpshr
You would have thought after web 1.0, that web 2.0 would have been about
making money.

------
MicahWedemeyer
Seems a little light on content for such a provocative title.

------
Ardit20
It is always about the money :) well, almost always

